#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Калмыцкие Хурулы в Америке

## Mergen

это первый хурул, он был построен в 50-х годах прошлого века. он находится в Хауле, штат Нью-Джерси, примерно 1 час 20 минут езды от Нью-Йорка. на Юг. хорошое тихое место.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Janna (08.08.2010), Joy (12.08.2010), Дифо (12.08.2010), Доржик (08.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.08.2010), Судхана (07.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (08.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Название дацана: Дацан возрастания добродетели и всего счастья.

----------


## Mergen

Это другой хурул. в том же Хауэлле (Howell, New Jersey). этот хурул называют "нииця:н" - типа единение, единство
в этом хуруле сейчас еще живут два гелона, которые пришли с Делова хутухту (прежнее рождение Тэло Тулку, Шаджин ламы всех калмыков)

----------

Janna (12.08.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.08.2010), Дифо (12.08.2010)

----------

